# LEAD ?????



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

According to LEWIS from ARISTO all engines will have instead lead weight zinc weights installed!!! 

Anyone knows if the china line of painted trains need to change the lead paint to zinc mix also ????? 

Manfred Diel


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Most paint now contains titanium dioxide rather than lead. Something got substituted in the supply chain in China and caused much trouble.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, no matter what, don't chew on your trains! 

ha ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Or smoke them in the State of California.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

If we can't chew them, why are they called choo choos?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

Except in car batteries, lead in CA is a no-no. CA would get rid of that too if they could legislate physics! 

The zinc based weights have about half the density of lead. They also cost less to ship and zinc is cheap. This is good for Aristo, not so good for us.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

TSSSS!!!! So many green laws in cal ,no wonder Arnold is juggeling the budget!!! (its not politic there must be thousends of arnolds, can't remember which one?) 

Manfred Diel


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Now in all fairness, can we really be mad at the California legislature? We always argue that politicians don't move nearly fast enough, and in California, there's clear evidence they're finally "getting the lead out!"  

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Everyone like to pick on California... I live here, it's paradise. 

Greg


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Very clever Totalwrecker!


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rolls of pennies !


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

We can get lead in California. We just drive to Nevada and buy it there.

Seriously, this is a good place to live if only we could export our share of the tree-huggers. Some of this crap has gone too far. It's not all our fault though. The feds have mandated that we have special gasoline (more expensive) than anyone else.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By George Schreyer on 14 May 2010 10:16 AM 
Except in car batteries, lead in CA is a no-no. CA would get rid of that too if they could legislate physics! 

The zinc based weights have about half the density of lead. They also cost less to ship and zinc is cheap. This is good for Aristo, not so good for us. 

one could make ones own weights.
there is a certain yellowish metall, thats got about the same weight as lead. (a bit pricey at the moment)
or is that forbidden in california too?


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

actually, we could use tungstan which is 50% denser than lead, quite heavy and a bit hard to machine, also not cheap. 

Gold has about the same density as tungsten, easy to cast, kinda expensive to get in large quantities. 

Then there is osmium, twice as dense as lead and the most dense of any element. You couldn't buy enough to make a weight of any consequence. 

Iridium is slightly less dense than osmium, not quite as expensive either. 

Platinum has about the same density as osmium, but compared to osmium, is dirt cheap


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 14 May 2010 10:16 AM 
SNIP!!!
The zinc based weights have about half the density of lead. They also cost less to ship and zinc is cheap. This is good for Aristo, not so good for us. 


That smells a bit like a plot to make the consumer buy more locos to pull the same number of cars.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

well, since gold is a bit too expensive for my needs(ten locos with an additional pound each) i buy buy what i need from the gunsmith. 
fine shot as used for birds. i put a small plastigbag in the space to be filled and stuff it with a mixture of shot and white glue. 
the smaller the diameter of the shot, the more weight enters.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Osmium: 23g per cubic centimeter. Last I looked it up, around $100 per gram. There are around 500 grams to the pound.

Used for pen tips and tiny bearings in very precision instruments. My good writing pen has gold nib tipped with Iridium. 

Star Trek Enterprise NX-01 The nacelles were shielded with osmium. They never said where they got it.

Depleted Uranium: 19g per cubic centimeter. Mildly radioactive, about 60% as radioactive as naturally occurring uranium. It's what's left over when they take the U235 and 234 out for nuclear fuel. Consists mostly of U238. Uranium is a toxic metal.


----------

